# Vintage parts?



## eclittlefarmer (Aug 23, 2013)

Greetings,

I am curious as to where I may be able to find a fuel tank for my White Town and Country Hydro 112 lawn tractor.
I've tried a number of searches via google and other search engines and haven't been able to locate one in reasonable condition.
I have fall tilling to do and would like to find one as quickly as possible.
Could anyone please help me in locating a parts dealer to find a tank?
Thank you.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you tried Stammtractors, I think that's the name of the place!?!


----------

